# Emerald Toucanet



## Donde (Mar 16, 2022)

This is the other toucanet in my neck of the woods. To my surprise it has been banded.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 16, 2022)

Beautiful bird and shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 16, 2022)

-

Why the severe look on its face?


----------



## MitchP (Mar 16, 2022)

Beautiful shot and bird!

When I was in Costa Rica we spent all day hoping to find a Toucan with no luck. So when we got back to our hotel we jumped in the hot tub and leaned back. Right above us was a Toucan! Argh!


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 17, 2022)

Wonderful shot! I really like the colors!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 17, 2022)

Beautiful bird shot!


----------



## davholla (Mar 19, 2022)

Wonderful


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Mar 19, 2022)

It's amazing how something can be that colourful and still be camouflaged.


----------



## slat (Mar 20, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2022)

He is gorgeous!   I guess the banding means he's been counted/noted by your local wildlife or birding association, and will be monitored?


----------



## Donde (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes that'smy guess too.


----------



## phlash46 (Mar 22, 2022)

Donde said:


> This is the other toucanet in my neck of the woods. To my surprise it has been banded.


Wonderful!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 1, 2022)

Nominated POTM


----------



## phlash46 (Apr 1, 2022)

Donde said:


> This is the other toucanet in my neck of the woods. To my surprise it has been banded.


Wonderful!


----------

